

The Right Time - terhechte
http://akashkgarg.com/essay/therighttime.html

======
papaver
Congrats. Its nice to know that companies are still threatened by single
individuals. I'm sure this happens all the time though. A threat by a large
organization is usually enough to get you to stop what you are doing. If you
fight it you go broke. What choice do you have at that point.

